# How I prepared for the PE Power exam...



## Lou

*How I prepared for the PE Power exam...and what I would do differently*

I was asked to post this to EB, so I created an account to start this thread. Wasn't aware of EB before. Below is not a guide or advice, only my experience. Feel free to share yours.

Passed April 2015 exam. First attempt.

Preparation materials:


*Graffeo Guide to Passing Power PE *- one of the most useful prep books because it was damn succinct. Didn't have time to get into the Graffeo sample exam so won't comment on that.

*ppi2pass review course package*, which included items below. Everyone at work recommended taking a prep class. It was useful, but there were things I would have changed if I had to do it again (see below) because 7 hours of class per week plus homework sucks up your time like a black hole.
*ppi reference manual* - I read most of chapters 26 to 56. This reference saved me a couple of time on some of the obscure topics during the actual test but there's a lot of extraneous material if you're using it to study.

*ppi exam café *- this is online sample test questions. I went through maybe 10 questions and didn't find it useful. In all fairness, I didn't give this much of a chance.

*ppi practice problems* - some useful refresher problems as long as you don't get bogged down by the long problems. There are problems that will take pages to work out; you know you will never see these on the PE because you only get an average of 6 minutes per problem.

*ppi sample exam* - same comments as ppi practice problems above.

*2014 NEC* - got to know some of the tables and tab locations. I never use the NEC in real life and, based upon my exam experience, my cursory prep was not enough depth to answer the exam questions.

*NCEES power practice exam* - really useful in helping to get a feel for the exam.

[*]*Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems* - used as background reference. never opened it during the exam. could easily do without.

[*]*2014 NEC flashcards* - bought this too late to get through all 224 flashcards. I was torn about spending the $ because you can't bring in the flashcards with you to the exam. If I were taking the exam again, I'd leverage these flashcards more because I'm weak on Code.

[*]*2012 NESC* - definitely useful to have during the exam. I didn't read end to end, just got a feel for Parts 1-3.

[*]*2015 NFPA 70E* (different from NEC, focuses on arc flash and shocks) - useful during the exam. Didn't read end to end. Went through and tabbed sections.


References brought into the exam:


All of the above, except for exam café and flashcards (not bound). The review course included lecture slides and ancillary materials from the instructor, which I bound and brought with me. I didn't refer to either of those during the exam.


What I would do differently:


Used Graffeo as the cornerstone and then take deeper dives into ppi Reference Manual chapters as needed. For example, look at the ppi chapter on Lighting: it's an insanely long read for the topic weighting.

Should have looked at the NCEES sample exam problems earlier, weeks ahead.

There are 100 participants online during the ppi lectures and they inevitably cater to the lowest denominator. If 1 guy out of 100 has a question about a slide, lectures can be a painfully slow slog and _prep time is precious_. If I had it to do over again, I'd put less emphasis on attending, probably double up and work problems during lecture or watch the recorded version.

ppi class runs up until April 4th with the last meeting on April 8th, prior to the April 15th exam - that's too late. A lot of people were always covering material and submitting homework ahead of class and now I know why. I should have finished earlier and allowed at least 2 weeks to a month for pure review, i.e. only working practice problems.


----------



## RideMontana

*How I prepared:*

I started studying in November, coming in to work 1-1.5 hours early every day. I started with the GA Tech online class, and did that for 2 months until it got to the point where it wasn't covering enough relevant material for the time spent. I moved onto PPI practice problems, which follow the Camara book chapter by chapter. That too started covering too much irrelevant material. The last month all I did was practice exams. I worked through NCEES, PPI, and Complex Imaginary. A couple times, I set aside a block of time to do a full morning or afternoon exam, to get an idea of timing. This was a great confidence builder, as I got to where I could do a session in 2 hours or less and get 80-90%. It also gives you a good idea of how questions may be asked on the real exam.

*Exam experience:*

I planned on getting a light dinner, studying a couple hours, and getting to bed early. I ended up studying about 1 hour, and only got 5 hours of sleep. The morning session was pretty rough, trying to stay awake and alert. It took me the full 4 hours. After getting some lunch and coffee, I perked up and the afternoon was much better. I finished in about 3 hours. The last problem was a tough one, though, and I was ready to be done, so I just guessed, packed up my stuff without double checking anything, and headed home. I had a strange feeling leaving there, not feeling like I failed, but not feeling like I passed.

*Materials used:*

NEC, NESC, Camara book, printed PDF of Power notes covering major topics and formulas and customized with my notes and problems from practice exams

*Materials brought but not used:*

Economics, motors, system analysis, GA Tech folder

*Recommendations for future examinees:*

If you're far removed from school, take a refresher course (GA Tech was good, but not great). Do as many practice exams as possible, and work through at least one full exam in one sitting. Get all your references tabbed, and be familiar with them. At the exam, try to stay calm. Save the tough questions until the end, and try to do all the NEC questions in one block so you don't have to keep picking up and thumbing through your NEC book. Try to stay in your own world during the test. If you start focusing on every noise, or every person that leaves early, you'll get discouraged and lose focus. Finally, try not to check the NCEES website every day for your results. It makes it seem like an eternity. Get distracted by work, and let them contact you.


----------



## Kovz

I took the exam in April 2015 and passed on my first attempt. I have attached my study plan, which was longer than most... almost 9 months. However, I would study during slow periods at work, during lunch, staying late, and a few hours on the weekend. Never studied more than 2-3 hours at a time. I never got burned out on the studying. I was very motivated throughout and had extreme focus on this exam.

List of references I used brought or used while preparing for the exam:


Graffeo - EE Guide to passing the exam - My go-to reference and best book I purchased.
Grainger - Power System Analysis - Didn't use it much during my studying or at all during the test. Hated it to be honest. 
Wildi - Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems - Used occasionally during studying. I don't recall using it during the test. Some people love it, I didn't really care for it.
Camara - EPRM - Used it sparingly for studying. I think it came in handy for a few questions on the exam. 
NEC 2014 Handbook - Tabbed it and highlighted it. I prefer the handbook over the code book. Just a personal preference. 
Tom Henry's Key Word Index - Extremely useful to help find things in the code easier. Used in practice and on the exam.
NFPA 70E - Used it for one problem on the exam. Maybe wasn't needed, but it was helpful and I'm glad I had it. 
NESC - Needed the whole copy for the exam. Not just the table of contents and scope. 
Custom Binder - Tabbed with each section from the NCEES Specifications. Added a bunch of print outs and notes through my studying. 
Beaty - Standard Handbook for EE's - I used it occasionally for practice problems and found a few answers for the actual exam in here too. Useful book I plan on keeping. 
GA Tech Binder and Review course - Beneficial, but not sure I really needed the course. I find I learn better just studying on my own and working practice problems. The binder was useful for the exam though. Found 1-2 problems I needed from it. 
NCEES Sample Exam - Very on par with how questions are worded. The actual exam was a littler harder in my opinion. 
Spin-Up practice exams - Good confidence builders to start with, and I learned even more when I did them again toward the end of my studies. 
Complex Imaginary Practice exams - Very useful, but a little easier than actual exam problems. 
Complex Imaginary Code Drill Book - I worked 160 problems. Boring as all hell, but it helped familiarize myself better with the NEC. I think it was beneficial. 
I probably had around 500 hours in toward studying. Some might say that's overkill. But I left the exam room feeling like I was borderline pass or fail. I didn't bomb it, but I didn't ace it. Within a few days after the exam I had convinced myself that I failed. Turns out I was wrong, and thankfully passed.

Best of luck to all future examinees!

PE_StudyPlan.pdf


----------



## zm83

I passed my first time also.

I started studying 6 weeks prior to the exam. Those weeks I would spent roughly 1-2 hours 5 nights a week doing practice exams. I did some on the weekends.

I used the complex imaginary test(twice), spin up(once), NCEES(four times), PPI(once). I tried working the PPI from the get go and they were very different from actual exam topics they are kind of left field from my experience.

During my problem solving I spent some time with my references and noted and tabbed. I crammed full a 3" binder full of print offs. I wrote a lot of notes in Alex Graffeos book and it was a great way for me to get up to speed.

A lot of people recommend power system analysis and wildi but I barely touched these. I pulled out wildi once on the test and the index is no good so I gave up. I wasn't a fan. Stephen Chapmans book is better IMO.

For future PE takers I would recommend:

Graffeo

Beaty standard handbook for EEs

Homemade binder with things from this forum(there's a lot here you just have to dig)

PPI EPRM

NEC with Tom Henry index

NESC (don't just print the scope bring the whole book)

NFPA 70E

Those are the things I used most on the test. Don't bother taking practice test into the exam it's a waste of time in my opinion to try to compare your problem to another.

I never truely felt prepared but I was going on 6 weeks of intense studying. Got burnt out quick and spent my last few days tabbing and organizing.

Most importantly, relax. it's easy to get frustrated and freak out but if you relax it keeps you from making stupid mistakes.


----------



## zm83

Also talk to other potential test takers. I know being able to talk to Kovz and compare our prep and reference notes helped tremendously. It also helped me by knowing I wasn't the only one nervous about this test.


----------



## Kovz

zm83 said:


> Also talk to other potential test takers. I know being able to talk to Kovz and compare our prep and reference notes helped tremendously. It also helped me by knowing I wasn't the only one nervous about this test.




Agreed! lusone: It was very helpful being able to message someone and discuss practice problems and references. I'm glad I found a study partner throughout the process.


----------



## J-Dubbs

zm83 said:


> Those are the things I used most on the test. Don't bother taking practice test into the exam it's a waste of time in my opinion to try to compare your problem to another.




Though I agree on principle that generally one shouldn't rely on practice tests too much during the exam, one very big exception to this would be the official NCEES Practice Exam.


----------



## Kovz

J-Dubbs said:


> zm83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the things I used most on the test. Don't bother taking practice test into the exam it's a waste of time in my opinion to try to compare your problem to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I agree on principle that generally one shouldn't rely on practice tests too much during the exam, one very big exception to this would be the official NCEES Practice Exam.
Click to expand...



True! I found 2 questions that were almost word for word out of the practice exam on the real exam in April.


----------



## upchuckjunk PE

I passed my second time around. I didn't study as hard as I did the first time. I only spend about 3 months prepping, 2-4 days per week, about 1-2 hours per day studying at lunch and at home. Here is how I studied the second time.

(I found the NCEES practice exam very helpful on a few concepts and problem layout.)

1) less practice problems (I used the NCEES study guide, Graffeo below and Spin Up, about 1/2 of the problems)

2) bought and studied this book, cover to cover; The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam ,Alexander S Graffeo, PE

It has so much information regarding odd topics and obscure information regarding power systems.

3) I built up a better archive or synopsis of formulas and example problems.

4) Learned the MVA method for fault current calculations: Short Circuit ABC MVA method, by moon Yuen

5) I started studying earlier, around Thanksgiving last year. My advice, start studying again soon,
you will need to keep everything fairly fresh in your head.

6) Remember, if you miss a sample problem, figure out why and rework the problem a few days later to validate your memory.
I made sure I understood the theory behind the problems, not just how to solve that particular problem.

7) I brushed up on basic single and three phase power circuits and thoery, some things I don't use in my job.

8) I also studied the NEC code more in depth than I did last time. Mike Holt's website is a great reference, I used his online tests for free to help out.

www.mikeholt.com

9) Finally, I didn't take any timed tests, I don't seem to have issues with time on these type of exams.

There are parts of each exam that I didn't know, but using the steps above, I was able to reduce the number of questions I had to guess on by at least half this last time. The Graffeo book was invaluable on the test.

*My books:*

The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam, Alexander S Graffeo, PE 
Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, 5th Edition, Jun 1997, by Raymond B. Yarbrough
Power Systems Analysis, Grainger, 1994 
Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems, 1989, Syed Nasar
Power Systems Analysis and Design, 2007, J. Duncan Glover and Mulukutla S. Sarma
Electric Machinery Fundamentals,  2003, Stephen Chapman
Spinup Sample Problems - I didn't use all of the exam questions, but the concepts helped me a bunch.
NEC 2014
NFPA 70e 2012
Ugly's 2014
MVA Method - Short Circuit ABC, Moon Yuen - paper
Transformer maintenance documents from ABB and GE
Protective Relaying White Paper from ABB
Personal Notebooks for NCEES Practice Problems with solutions, Formula Sheets, Worked problems and examples
Good luck!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

upchuckjunk PE said:


> I passed my second time around. I didn't study as hard as I did the first time. I only spend about 3 months prepping, 2-4 days per week, about 1-2 hours per day studying at lunch and at home. Here is how I studied the second time.
> 
> (I found the NCEES practice exam very helpful on a few concepts and problem layout.)
> 
> 1) less practice problems (I used the NCEES study guide, Graffeo below and Spin Up, about 1/2 of the problems)
> 
> 2) bought and studied this book, cover to cover; The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam ,Alexander S Graffeo, PE
> 
> It has so much information regarding odd topics and obscure information regarding power systems.
> 
> 3) I built up a better archive or synopsis of formulas and example problems.
> 
> 4) Learned the MVA method for fault current calculations: Short Circuit ABC MVA method, by moon Yuen
> 
> 5) I started studying earlier, around Thanksgiving last year. My advice, start studying again soon,
> 
> you will need to keep everything fairly fresh in your head.
> 
> 6) Remember, if you miss a sample problem, figure out why and rework the problem a few days later to validate your memory.
> 
> I made sure I understood the theory behind the problems, not just how to solve that particular problem.
> 
> 7) I brushed up on basic single and three phase power circuits and thoery, some things I don't use in my job.
> 
> 8) I also studied the NEC code more in depth than I did last time. Mike Holt's website is a great reference, I used his online tests for free to help out.
> 
> www.mikeholt.com
> 
> 9) Finally, I didn't take any timed tests, I don't seem to have issues with time on these type of exams.
> 
> There are parts of each exam that I didn't know, but using the steps above, I was able to reduce the number of questions I had to guess on by at least half this last time. The Graffeo book was invaluable on the test.
> 
> *My books:*
> 
> The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam, Alexander S Graffeo, PE
> 
> Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, 5th Edition, Jun 1997, by Raymond B. Yarbrough
> 
> Power Systems Analysis, Grainger, 1994
> 
> Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems, 1989, Syed Nasar
> 
> Power Systems Analysis and Design, 2007, J. Duncan Glover and Mulukutla S. Sarma
> 
> Electric Machinery Fundamentals,  2003, Stephen Chapman
> 
> Spinup Sample Problems - I didn't use all of the exam questions, but the concepts helped me a bunch.
> 
> NEC 2014
> 
> NFPA 70e 2012
> 
> Ugly's 2014
> 
> MVA Method - Short Circuit ABC, Moon Yuen - paper
> 
> Transformer maintenance documents from ABB and GE
> 
> Protective Relaying White Paper from ABB
> 
> Personal Notebooks for NCEES Practice Problems with solutions, Formula Sheets, Worked problems and examples
> 
> Good luck!


Glad to see others stressing theory over repetition. I grouped similar questions together in my binder. It helps when prepping, because they seem to ask the same question multiple ways and it helps to see that during the test.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Below is a copy of an earlier post of mine. I passed in April '14.

I took the GA Tech course and, if you allow me to share, here's how I approached it. Just know that I graduated from college 25 years ago. I took the the PE twice almost 17 years ago and did not pass.

I allowed myself 4-1/2 months to study.

The first two months I watched the GA Tech videos and worked the corresponding problems. I had to reacquaint myself with the material I'd forgotten.

The last two months I focused on working sample tests from Complex Imaginary, SpinUp and the NCEES sample test. Read SpinUp's introduction. they have a very good process for approaching test problems. I focused approximately on one test a week. I'd work the test on the weekend. Any problem from the test that I did not know I'd focus on figuring them out during the week. If I could not find the process behind a problem in my written text I'd either Google or look at YouTube. Along with other YouTube videos Complex Imaginary has some very good videos on YouTube.

While I worked through the tests I'd also work through the Complex Imaginary NEC workbook. Very good resource. I don't think I missed any NEC problems. Read the introduction. They have a very good process for working Code problems

The last two weeks I methodically focused on making my formula sheet. Forced me to focus on the problems even more.

I took out the latter half of the material from the GA Tech notebook and put it in another notebook of the same size. I then added solutions and internet materials to the appropriate sections. At the beginning of each section I included a sheet that had all the problems of that type and the reference they came from. Allowed me to quickly find those problems and the solutions from the references. I did this over a period of about two weeks.

My reference materials included the Complex Imaginary book, SpinUp, the Graffeo book, NCEES sample test, the Complex Imaginary NEC workbook, An NEC handbook, An NESC handbook and the two notebooks I mentioned earlier. Books I carried in but did not use included the Stevenson power system book, the Glover power system book and Camara textbook and sample test.


----------



## rg1

Hi everyone

The blog is helpful but a bit old now. No new posts??

Does anyone have the used study material for PE electrical Power exam. I would like to borrow/buy it


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

How I prepared for the October 2017 exam (a write up of study approach, resources, and reflections):

spreadsheetdirtbags.com/howtopassthepeexam/

Good luck everyone who is currently studying!


----------

